# Tango Down/Vickers Tactical Glock Mag Release



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

For all you Glock fans, a high quality Mag Release has just come out from Tango Down/Vickers Tactical. It is slightly more extended than a factory one giving it just enough length to make it easier to release the mag.

C4


----------

